
Y Combinator Submission Beta Site - Stan_Kladko
http://galacticexchange.io/
======
Stan_Kladko
We have a Skype-like app that combines desktops into clusters and lets you run
Hadoop/Spark/OpenMPI and other frameworks.

~~~
Sujan
"Skype-like" like in P2P?

~~~
Stan_Kladko
It has a P2P component to it since compute nodes self-organize into clusters
and exchange data directly if they can.

We got seed funding for this from two VCs in Bay Area.

~~~
Sujan
Nice.

Still, maybe the "Skype" message is a bit off for people that follow such
stuff: [http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/skype-
replaces-p2p-s...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/skype-
replaces-p2p-supernodes-with-linux-boxes-hosted-by-microsoft/)

